

IPhone 3G is Cheaper* - mattculbreth
http://cleverdevil.org/computing/75

======
tom
There's no free lunch - especially when Apple and AT&T are the restauranteurs
and servers. But, for some the incremental cost is easy to forget because they
are getting such a "deal" on the hardware. IMHO the $20 all you can eat was a
steal - I was already paying $44 a month for BB service and web browser that
did more to tick me off then it ever did to make me happy. But the iPhone 3G
at $35 (now that I've been trained to love to txt folks when I used to just
email or pin) is just not. Though I'm sure they'll still sell a cubic
bucketload.

